# V-Day blast (OHIO)



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

Here are a few pics from 2/14/07


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks like fun, Nice truck


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

Ashtabula, I plow the doctor's office next door... who are you?


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

I took a few as I was driving around.

This is I 71 just south of the I 480 split.









Brookpark and W-130th









That was a hell of alot of snow. I love driving around when it is storming and there is no one on the road. Its great haveing a big 4x4 on days like that.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*To procuts*

Pro-cuts, I also have BP as one of mt accounts, I'm going to start lawn care this spring. Maybe you could give me some pointers ?:salute:


----------

